# The *First* Litter



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Birthday Day. 

All the puppies were born weighing more than a pound. These guys were big puppies making Tilt's great job whelping even more amazing. They ranged from Sprout at 17.7 ounces to the biggest boy at 20.1 ounces.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Day Three.
Everyone is getting visibly bigger. They have started to fill out into plumper body shapes. They have more hair noticeable on the face than they did as new borns.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Congratulations to you both!! They're adorable.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Day Five.

Puppies where so big and vigorous on this day, they broke the scale! We had to epoxy it back together so it was another 24 hours before we could weigh them.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

One Week Old. 

Since the babies are in the kitchen, i have only a few hours during which I can get good pictures as I do not use a flash. I did not get pictures but weights on their one week birth day put half the litter over 2 pounds. The other 2 boys are just a few tenths under and Miss Sprout needing 2 ounces to break the 2 pound mark. I am positive they will all be over 2 pounds today.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Puppy overload! Congratulations!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Congratulations Grandma Laura and Mama Tilt! Love the pictures. They are just darling.


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

They are beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Congratulations. Sounds like they are all doing wonderful .


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Incase anyone was curious, here is the dad BJ. 

This is a line breeding on a girl I just loved. She was healthy until she was killed by a rattlesnake bite at 10 and was clear of PU by Dr. Townsend at 9.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Congrats on the healthy litter! Not sure how I missed your first post about their arrival. What a journey it has been for you to get to this point, thanks for sharing it with us and I'm sure your puppy families will reap the rewards.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations !! They are beautiful and mom looks great!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, they're beautiful.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

SheetsSM said:


> Congrats on the healthy litter! Not sure how I missed your first post about their arrival. What a journey it has been for you to get to this point, thanks for sharing it with us and I'm sure your puppy families will reap the rewards.


You didn't miss it. I just posted it today. I've been a little too busy to post before now. As you can see I had to find time at 3:30 am my time to post. : 

Not much sleep going on here!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Sunrise said:


> Congratulations !! They are beautiful and mom looks great!


Thanks! I could not be happier with Tilt's transition to mom status. She is very healthy and a careful mom. She is so happy to be able to play ball again, an activity we had to curtail for the last month.


----------



## SandyGold (Mar 3, 2016)

Thank you for sharing! They are all so beautiful. I imagine these are exhausting days for you!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Congratulations! What a beautiful litter!


----------



## sapphire (Dec 22, 2015)

Congratulations!! They're adorable!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

A cute bunch of puppies!!!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

LJack said:


> You didn't miss it. I just posted it today. I've been a little too busy to post before now. As you can see I had to find time at 3:30 am my time to post. :
> 
> Not much sleep going on here!



Sleep!! What's that??


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Lovely litter. Great weights. Hope your girl turns out as you want. You asked for names with First. First Edition, First Lady, First Of All. Just a few that came to mind quickly.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Congratulations! What a great accomplishment. I know how much care you would have put into this. I love their little perfect black paws. I wish they stayed like that! 

What does a line breeding mean?

For names: First and Foremost came to mind first (because that was the name of my first girl's papa). First Up. Who's on First? First in my Heart.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom (Feb 8, 2016)

Adorable bunch of puppies, and happy looking Mama, Congrats.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

How exciting for you. Pups look great and sounds like Tilt is a wonderful mom. That must make your job a bit easier.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Sweet Girl said:


> What does a line breeding mean?


It means that this one Girl is both the Great Grandmother behind the dad and the Great-Great Grandmother behind Tilt. Line breeding is usually focused on a popular stud dog and is usually closer than this breeding. Genetic diversity is important to me so I waited till this very special and healthy girl could be line bred on while keep the COI in my comfort zone. 

I am lucky in that I am starting with lines that have been in my family for almost 40 years, so I have personally seen and know 7 generations behind Tilt which includes 3 generations behind the girl I am line breeding on. 

I am very excited to see how they turn out. :crossfing:--smirk:


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Thank you for the names so far, I am loving them. Please keep them coming. Also if you have a good call name to go with the registered name, please feel free to share.


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Puppy pictures! Great way to start my day. They are beautiful and everyone looks so healthy and content!


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

For a name, I thought of Love at First Sight.


----------



## Coopsmom (Jan 13, 2015)

Congratulations!! Very exciting for you - FIRST TIME! Looks like Tilt is doing great. Enjoy these next weeks!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh my goodness....what beautiful babies!! Congratulations to you and Tilt!


........Who's on First (Call name: any favorite baseball player)...because baseball season is upon us!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

congratulations! they're adorable!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Driggsy (Jun 12, 2014)

Congratulations! They look wonderful!


First in Line
First Up
First Class
A First Time for Everything


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Great name!*



Eclipse said:


> For a name, I thought of Love at First Sight.


Your puppies are just beautiful and so is the Mom. I like Eclipse's name suggestion above!!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Wonderful to wake up to this news. So thrilled for you.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Congratulations on the beautiful new babies!


----------



## Driggsy (Jun 12, 2014)

I was thinking about this on my run and came up with a few more:

First Among Equals (call name "Uno" or "primo")
First Choice or First Pick ("Dibs")
First in Flight ("Wilbur" or "Orville")
First Prize ("Blue" as in blue ribbon?)
At First Blush ("Rose")
First First Lady ("Martha")


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Just saw this...Congratulations!!! They were born on the same day as my first grandchild, (baby boy)! :smooch:


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh my, Congratulations! They are beautiful!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations on a healthy and beautiful litter


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

kwhit said:


> Just saw this...Congratulations!!! They were born on the same day as my first grandchild, (baby boy)! :smooch:


That is awesome Karen! So excited for you.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Congratulations on the adorable puppies!


----------



## Coco's Mom (Jun 2, 2014)

Congratulations!!! The puppies are so adorable.


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Congratulations on your first litter. That is great to hear everything went smoothly and she took up being a great mom. I would have been a nervous wreck. They are adorable and look forward to watching those little faces and paws grow up. You will have to let us know how it is when they are mobile and keeping up with them. Best of luck and congratulations.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Soooo cute! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Congrats!!! They are adorable!!


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Congrats on the litter.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Well today it is back to my job. I am fortunate that I come from a family of dog people. I know that while I have to be away today they will be in the hands of my family with nearly 40 years experience raising puppies. Tonight I will get to come home and continue the early neurological stimulation that we have been doing since day 3. After today, we will have one more week to do this series of 5 actions each day. Eyes are starting to barely open in the inner corners and I can't wait to see their little faces with eyes.


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

Congrats!! They are beautiful.

How about 

A First Time for Everything

Ladies First

First Time I Ever Saw Your Face


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Congratulations! Such precious puppies.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Gorgeous. Love that pigment.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

A few more pictures of the growing spuds. All are over 2 pounds now an they are looking to double thier birth weight pretty soon. Everyone is getting more coordinated and are working on getting the rear legs underneath themselves. The are by no means slow even though they are not quite walking.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Congratulations, beautiful puppies!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

It is day 11 and the pups are working on getting eyes. They are about a third of the way open. That are also toddling but are so clumsy they look like dinosaurs! A few are starting to make sounds a little more like feisty growling and a little less like angry kittens. One even looked like he was wagging his tail in his sleep.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Love your updates!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures of your beautiful pups.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Yer killin' me.


----------



## Eabeal (Feb 9, 2014)

Adorable pictures all around!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Congratulations on these beautiful babies and smooches to Tilt!!!
As a name, what about My First Valentine? Call name Tina for a girl or the name of your first love for a boy. ? (Mine would be Sean)


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

Congratulations on your girl's litter. & Thank you for sharing the pictures.
There's not too many things that brighten my spirits more than seeing new puppies.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Lilliam said:


> Congratulations on these beautiful babies and smooches to Tilt!!!
> As a name, what about My First Valentine? Call name Tina for a girl or the name of your first love for a boy. ? (Mine would be Sean)


Love this! I also think Tino like Valentino would work.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

LJack said:


> Love this! I also think Tino like Valentino would work.




Totally!!!! That would work also. [emoji6]


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

The puppies are two weeks old today. They have their eye open, are starting to talk and are getting better at walking. They have found that they have legs and are starting to mouth their siblings in a rudimentary bitey face.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

They're so adorable!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Such a cute video. Those are some beautiful babies.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

So insane. I love the discovering their legs.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

adorable pictures! Going to be getting into trouble very soon now that they can see and walk!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

You are a rock star for posting photos AND video for us - I can only just imagine how in love you must be with them. They are darling. Please keep sharing


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Darling babies, enjoying the pictures and video.


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

OOO baby golden puppies! love them. Congrats!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

We are 19 days old now. We finished up our early neurological stimulation on day 16. Now we are on to beginning to "load" the clicker for our clicker training once we can eat training treats. Speaking of food we have started to eat our puppy gruel and we love it. Some times it feels like they are wearing just as much as they eat!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They're soooooooo cute, fun watching them.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> They're soooooooo cute, fun watching them.


I spend so much time in the box just watching them.  I am finding it harder to get pictures and video as they get older since they love physical contact with me and are crawling all over me when their awake. It is really hard to capture the cuteness with the camera when they are that close. If I try to leave the box for awhile to capture pictures from outside, they stop playing as soon as they see I've come back over to the box. 

I love their little tail wags, puppy bark/chortles and when they are so awesome the accidentally fall over.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

They look absolute;y adorable. I love to play animal sounds with my lap top when they can hear- like kitty, loon, duck, lamb lol.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

LJack said:


> We are 19 days old now. We finished up our early neurological stimulation on day 16. Now we are on to beginning to "load" the clicker for our clicker training once we can eat training treats. Speaking of food we have started to eat our puppy gruel and we love it.* Some times it feels like they are wearing just as much as they eat!
> *


Just like human babies! 

This must be the cutest time of their young life. I love the little barks and the stumbling around as they gain their balance and coordination. They are so interesting to watch!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Just adorable


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

At this point, video seems easier than still shots. I take so many motion blurred pictures but I did get a few that I really like. I think one of these boys should be named Burt. Can you guess who?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

They are adorable  

Isn't it amazing how hard it is to get pictures that aren't blurred? They don't seem to be moving so quickly until you realize how many shots are blurry LOL Puppy wranglers help


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Sunrise said:


> They are adorable
> 
> Isn't it amazing how hard it is to get pictures that aren't blurred? They don't seem to be moving so quickly until you realize how many shots are blurry LOL Puppy wranglers help


Your right it is not fast but almost constant movement when they're awake. 

That one boy was cracking me up so much I made a Meme.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Kinda wobbly ain't he mama? 

Oh they are precious. I don't know how you do anything but hold and kiss them all the time.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

It is hard to believe they are 3 weeks old now. Everyone is weighing in at 4 pounds or above. Sprout has taken the lead as the biggest puppy. We continue to condition to the clicker in preparation once they can eat training treats. They seem to like food so I am looking forward to that. We have started the next phase of enrichment by making sure they encounter many different flooring textures and different environments. Today we tried being outside on brick, out door mat and nubby mat. We also had grass available but no one made it quite that far today. Looking forward to more interactive toys this coming week.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Tilt accompanied her little ones on their outdoor adventure today. Everyone is getting so big. They are awake more often and for longer sections of time. So fun to watch them learn.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

They are so adorable!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Just LOVE watching these little munchkins learn about their new world!


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

They're getting cuter by the day!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

They're so cute!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Today I got to introduce the beginner level Avidog adventure box. I have more items that are noisy but wanted to start off with the basics. I found out quickly, they liked the noisiest basic item the best in the form of plastic chains. It will be fun to switch out the items as they grow to keep it fresh and challenging.


----------



## Indyfurkiddos (Dec 24, 2008)

They are seriously precious!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

It has been a few days so catching up, here they are at 3 and a half weeks. We have installed the potty addition to their box so we can get serious about potty training. I feel so sorry for the brother who is having his head stood on but too cute not to post. I mean, what are brothers for?:


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Today was a momentous day for the puppies. 
They turned 4 weeks old
They got their first bath and blow-dry
The met their new families
and, They met their dad BJ

It is rare for us to have a sire on site as we breed to the dog that is best fit for our girl and our program regardless of where he is in the world. With this first litter, we were lucky to have BJ's owners entrust us with their boy for several months to train and show him in addition to siring this litter. We will be sad to see him go when he leaves us to go home in June but it is so neat to have him be able to interact with his babies. He was very good with them and even tried to play with them a bit. In a few weeks when they're bigger, it should be supper cute!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

They are growing up so fast!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

This thread makes my day.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

*Nothing like a dozen 4 week old Golden puppies playing.*

I am so incredibly lucky to have a very experienced breeder mentor who has been in Goldens for close to 40 years. Even luckier she is my mom. We both had litters of 6 with in a few days of each other. Tilt's are older, bigger and darker but they all had such a good time in the play area together. You can see we have added to the adventure box and are introducing more sound based toys as well.

I hope you enjoy seeing a dozen fluffy golden puppies playing together.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Oh no, double the cute! And the two different colours together is gorgeous.


----------



## _Paul (Jan 15, 2014)

They are so cute. Makes me want another golden.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They are just adorable, love their cute little woggle tails.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

All those cute little bums and tails are killing me! They all look so healthy and happy!


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

My four old daughter and I love the updates. Though know she is asking for just one more golden lol but not as many as you have. They are adorable look forward to more photos and videos.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Love the video, puppies playing is the cutest thing!


----------



## Rheddhedd (Jan 2, 2016)

LJack said:


> I am so incredibly lucky to have a very experienced breeder mentor who has been in Goldens for close to 40 years. Even luckier she is my mom. We both had litters of 6 with in a few days of each other. Tilt's are older, bigger and darker but they all had such a good time in the play area together. You can see we have added to the adventure box and are introducing more sound based toys as well.
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing a dozen fluffy golden puppies playing together.


I am beyond excited to say that one of these adorable bundles of fluff will be coming to live with us!!! It was so much fun to see them all together - cuteness overload. We are counting the minutes (and banking sleep!) until she is with us. Thanks for sharing the video Laura- we keep watching it over and over!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Puppy cuteness overload! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

LJack said:


> I am so incredibly lucky to have a very experienced breeder mentor who has been in Goldens for close to 40 years. Even luckier she is my mom. We both had litters of 6 with in a few days of each other. Tilt's are older, bigger and darker but they all had such a good time in the play area together. You can see we have added to the adventure box and are introducing more sound based toys as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy seeing a dozen fluffy golden puppies playing together.




Lol, I was reading thread backwards as it comes thru tapatalk I was curious as to how a Dam could have a litter full of pups that looked so distinctly different. You all got that right, cuteness overload for sure!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

It has been awhile! Another benefit of working with a long time breeder mentor is when a family milestone event is happening in another state, you can still go and not have to worry about the pups. Well at least not too much. 

The pups are now a little over 5 weeks old. Their exposure to new environments and stimulus continues. Since grooming is a big part of any Golden's life, especially pets who will likely visit a grooming shop, the pups got their second full bath and blow dry. They are doing very well with my force air blower. And added bonus, who doesn't love a fluffy clean puppies.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Very cute puppies. To this day, Max hates the blow dryer--only thing that bothers him.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Max's Dad said:


> Very cute puppies. To this day, Max hates the blow dryer--only thing that bothers him.


Awe...poor Max. Hard to believe he hates anything. He always looks so happy.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Oh my gosh, they are even cuter when they are clean!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Ohmygod. The wet puppy pics are insane. They are ridiculously cute.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Since it was the puppies 6 week Birthday and Mother's Day. We decided to take some *formal* pictures.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh.My.Gosh!!! The cuteness is agonizing! I'm sitting here wishing I could reach through the screen and sqeeze every single one of them!! 

They are absolutely gorgeous! :--crazy_love:

Keep those pictures coming...


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

You must be beyond thrilled with this bunch of beauties. Those latest pics are SO cute.


----------



## Rheddhedd (Jan 2, 2016)

Wow - they've grown so much! They are so stinkin cute!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I have died ten times over looking at this thread. You just keep killin' me!! That is so cute. They all look so serious about getting their photos done.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

EEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkk~~~~~~~!!!! I have not checked this thread in a good week or two and holy COW!!! They are beyond precious. How in the world are you getting anything done, it must be awful to have to do household chores and boring stuff like laundry or shopping when they are waiting for you and every single thing they do is just, well, cute. Thank you for sharing your photos and video, it is a joy to see them. You're lucky I'm on the opposite coast or i'd be begging to come visit and be a socializer...


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Do you think you may be keeping your little girl? Not sure yet?


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I think I just teared up a little looking at those last pictures of the pups. They are so cute!!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Love the video with the puppy cousins playing, just too cute to see them all having so much fun. Reminds me somewhat wishfully, that my girl has grown up so fast since she was a little one.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

nolefan said:


> Do you think you may be keeping your little girl? Not sure yet?


Not sure yet. Seeing some good things and some things I was hoping would not come through. Ultimately, I have to look at her at 8 weeks plus or minus 3 days and then determine if she is better than her mom. If yes, she stays. If no, she goes to a great home. Either way she wins, I just don't know yet if I get to win too. It is the tough spot when you need to keep a girl but there is only one.:|

And, if you ever make it this way, you of course can stop by. You know Arizona has 2 of the wonders of the world, right? The Grand Canyon and Golden puppies.:wink2:


----------



## Driggsy (Jun 12, 2014)

Just when I thought they couldn't be any cuter, you added the bow ties!!!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Boy it has been a while.
The last pup when home today. 

It was an interesting journey full of learning. At the end, I did not get to keep a puppy for myself. In order to keep Sprout I had to be able to answer yes to two questions. First, was she show quality? Yes. Was she an improvement over her mother? No. She was actually very similar to her mom. Better in a few areas and not as nice in others but on the average, the same quality. Since I want and need to move forward, she was not what I needed. It was really hard to see her go off to a companion hone, but they are a great family. 

The last little boy stayed with me for a few weeks waiting for the right hone as he had a little kink in his tail. 
Here are a few photos and a video of little Who-ey, my special little boy who went home today.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Oh I love that kinky tail puppy!!!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

What a smart boy! ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I respect you for being able to make that decision about Sprout. (did they keep the name?).

Did people really not want the boy because he had a kink in his tail? Is it a health issue, or purely cosmetic?


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

No they changed her name to Roux which is an alternate spelling of her grandma's name. 
It was hard to let her go. If the shoulder boy had been a girl, I would have kept him. He easily could have went to a show home. 

I had two families seriously entertain Who-ey as their pick. Every family at 8 week got to choose between atleast 2 puppies because they were so consistent in temperment. In the end the other puppies were picked. For one family they did say they did not want him. For 2 families I could tell he was in the running. He is seriously charming. 

The kink is purely cosmetic. Actually, other than the kink, he was my most correct puppy in the litter and has a beautiful head.


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

What a wonderful thread. Those puppies are so adorable. A lot of lucky families got some wonderful puppies. The "formal" pics killed me and the videos made my heart melt.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

These 8 weeks have literally flown by, going to miss seeing the pictures, watching the videos and hearing about these little ones. 

Thank you for sharing them with us.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I like Roux, too. But Sprout was adorable. I really have to start keeping a list. When Shala came home, I went totally blank on names. 

I'm glad you found the perfect home for the last little boy. 

Congratulations on your first litter!


----------

